# Young budgie has started biting.



## pixelfoot (Sep 19, 2014)

I have a friend who has had several conures. After the last one died, he got a parakeet from the same store I got mine. "Peter" is a young male, blue with yellow head. He got the budgie in the spring of this year, still young with his "baby feathers". 

Glenn began training Peter early, as he had with his other birds. In a few months he was able to touch the bird, and could rub his head shortly after that. Since getting his flight feathers, Peter has started to get very bitey. He will sit on a shoulder and pinch the back of the neck, really holding on. If we can get him to our hands, he does the same thing, not just when he isn't getting attention. 

Peter eats well - pellets, seed, apple, and lettuce. He has a large cage and lots of toys. Can you offer any advice to stop the biting?

Thanks!


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Take a look at this you may find it helpful Biting - A Learned And Often Avoidable Behavior


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*If you are asking questions on the forum for your friend, please ask him to join the forum himself. We prefer owners ask the questions so all issues can be addressed.
The link below should be extremely helpful as well as the one linked by Cody.

Why is my young bird suddenly aggressive?

The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being*
*Locating an Avian Veterinarian*

*A Healthy Diet for your Budgie*
*Quality Seed Mix*
*CuttleBones, Mineral Blocks and Manu Clay Roses*
*Safe Foods for Budgies*
*The Truth about GRIT*

*Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and all of the Stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.
Additionally, please be sure to read the thread "Posting on the Forums" which is linked below.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.
(Stickies are threads “stuck” at the top of each forum sub-section)
These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.*

*SITE GUIDELINES*
*Posting on the Forums*
*Let's Talk Budgies!*
*FAQ*
*Articles*
*Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*
*Avian First Aid*
*Quarantine IS Necessary!*
*A Heartfelt Plea to All Members*
*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*
*Cage sizes.*
*Essentials to a Great Cage*
*Dangers to Pet Birds*
*Resource Directory*
*
*


----------

